# Best Pre/Pro at $2k - New or Used



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

What would you recommend?

Requirements:
2 zones
Separate crossover points for front/center/rear/surround
Bypass Mode

It would also be nice to have a MM phono stage.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Do like I did. Go to all the sites for Arcam, Lexicon, Meridian, Parasound, Cary, Krell, NuForce, etc. etc. and look at all the specifications for the requirements you are looking for. Then check prices for new and go to Audiogon and look at prices used. Once you get an idea on price, you can move forward from there. You should also consider what is your priority, music or HT, and then evaluate the best sounding for your main application.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, I've been doing that, but I wanted others' opinions as well.

Good point, and one that I neglected to include in my initial post: Music is a big priority, so I'm looking for something that's got good DACs, good bypass mode, etc., for 2-ch listening. Movies and TV are secondary, and will fall in line once the system is right for music.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

For me and my tastes, the Meridian and Arcam were the best music sounding Pre/Pro's out there.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I was well pleased with my AudioControl Maestro M2, which is identical to the Arcam AVP700, an extremely popular unit. The major difference might be that Arcam firmware can be updated by the user, the M2 has to be sent to AudioControl and they don't update as often as Arcam.


----------



## phogandive (May 3, 2006)

Otto said:


> What would you recommend?
> 
> Requirements:
> 2 zones
> ...


Hi,
I just got an Outlaw Audio model 990. It has all the features you have listed (including the phono stage), and has a 30 day money-back trial, in case you opt for something else. It even comes with a second remote control for the second zone. It also comes with fully balanced XLR outputs, in addition to the single ended RCA ones, and comes with a microphone for the automated setup feature. I'm very happy with mine...oh, and it's only $1100 brand new, well under your 2K ceiling.

http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/990.html

HTH,
Peter


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey, Pete, and welcome to the Shack.

Heh, heh, heh. You got everything on the list! The 990 is what I'm using now...


----------



## phogandive (May 3, 2006)

Hi, and thanks for the welcome...

The 990 is an upgrade from the 950, which I've had for about 4 years. The rest of the system is:

Sources:
Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD player
Samsung SIR-360 Satellite & OTA HD Receiver
Pioneer DV-578a (for SACD and DVD-A)
Sony DVP-CX850D DVD Jukebox
OPPO 970 DVD player
PC based music server
Dual CS5000 TT

Pre/Pro:
Outlaw Audio 990

Equalizers:
Behringer FBQ2496 (for sub equalizing)
Behringer DEQ2496 (for mains equalizing)

Crossover:
Rane AC-22 Active Crossover (for mains and woofers)

Amps:
Carver PM 1.5 (for mains)
Classe DR-10 (for mains woofers)
Carver M-1.5t (for center)
Behringer A-500 (for surrounds)

Speakers:
Martin Logan CLS (mains)
Martin Logan Theater-i (center)
DIY 12" woofers (for mains)
Yamahe NS-10T (surrounds)
Velodyne HGS-18 (subwoofer)
Buttkicker LFE

Displays:
24" Dell LCD HD Monitor (for everyday use)
Panasonic AE-700U Projector (for movie nights)

Screen:
120" Da-Lite High Power

I'm quite happy with the performance, although the projector has over 7000 hours on it, and is showing signs of age (I used to use it full time before I got the Dell monitor). It will probably be the next 'upgrade'...

Peter


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

Arcam is in another league. I've had an Outlaw 950 which was great, and I know the 990 is an improvement over that. For the price they are hard to beat. And a good path for those who thought you can not hear the difference with separates.

I have the AVR350 receiver. as I did not need the cross-over flexibility you will get with a pre-pro, but does have 2 zones.
The quality is all around superb! And Direct Stereo is a 2ch dream. The noise floor is so incredibly low, esp. compared with my 950. Again, I know there were improvements in that area on the 990.
I can only imagine the Arcam pre-pro must be superb but not cheap. Although at around $2200 you will get every penny's worth.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

On 2nd thought I am not sure the AVP700 has separate bass management for every speaker set (F, RS, SS, cent., etc.) (like the Outlaw). It does have separate bm for different modes, but that's something different. Just going by reading the specs.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, I auditioned the Maestro M2 (an AVM700 clone). It was very good sound-wise, but its feature set keeps it out of my system. As far as I can tell, it's impossible to be able to control Room 2 with the main remote. That right there makes it a non-starter in my system. I need that flexibility. 

You're right, it doesn't do separate crossover points per speaker group, but I could live without that.

All in all, it was a nice piece, but just didn't work for me. My current plan is to give Outlaw some time to fix all the **** that's wrong with the 990, and then buy a nice DAC. I'll use those two together until the whole HDMI thing gets sorted out, and then perhaps buy a better preamp...


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd give a long hard look at the Parasound New Classic 7100 THX ultra2 pre/pro. It has the Motorola "symphony" chip in it which is found in stand alone CD players at multiple times the price of this pre/pro, and it has ultra high end Wolfson DACs. I have it and my #1 priority is music. One of (IMHO) it's most killer features is the ability to adjust subs and center etc. outputs "on the fly". You may not think that's important, but try living without it once you've had it. It is built like a tank (duh it's a Parasound) and it functions and sounds fantastic! As to whether or not it's THE best; I don't know that, but I looked hard, and it is a great one and plenty good enough for me!!!
Cheers...


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the input, Konky. I didn't get a chance to listen to the Parasound stuff. Ended up with the Cary Cinema 11. I like it very much for the moment! Simple and to the point. If I change up in the future, I'll be sure to check out the Parasound stuff.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Otto:
I've commented favorably on your Cary previously in another thread I believe you started, and although I have not heard that particular piece; the Cary name and what pieces I have heard are nothing short of stellar. I'm quite sure that you're more than happy (as you should be) with the quality of your sound.
Cheers...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Rotel RSP-1068 which is great for music. There is a model change due this fall giving it HDMI switching etc. which will likely generate some good deals on the 1068. No phono however, but just about everything else. Stress musical with good analog pass for CD, SACD, and DVD-A. MSRP was around $1700 and deals can be had for 1500. Used prices lower than this, and you have a VERY attractive pre/pro for the money.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello, got the ROTEL RSP-1098 with a TFT Display. 

http://www.rotel.com/NA/products/ProductDetails.htm?Id=20&Tab=1&Pic=3

This is a verry nice unit : Great sound and features. TFT display is VERRY useful, could not live without it !!!


----------

